# 60 Minutes on Dog Intelligence



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

And another one that's, well, provocative.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Miki said:


> Not really an "other" topic since poodles are, obviously, super capable of being smart, but this piece from 60 Minutes was fascinating.


Very uplifting! Thanks.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Very uplifting! Thanks.


Ty knows many of his toys by name, as did my ❤ spoo Mike. In fact, their personalities/temperaments are very similar - really biddable, easily bored, over the top loving.

Ty also follows my pointing finger really well, and always has. When I babysat my sister's Havanese (17 weeks old) it was remarkable how he didn't seem to have a clue about my pointing, which could be a function of his age, his eye-blocking hairy face, or his temperament. But there was a big difference from how Ty and all my other poodles responded to me.

Watching the puppy look at his owner's face then the thing his owner was pointing at over and over was also fascinating. It's text book poodle training, afaik.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

I think that many people sell dogs short. There is much more to them than meets the eye. I always have the feeling that Rhonda is communicating to me in an unspoken way, and I think most poodle owners think the same. One of the main reasons I decided on a standard poodle was because of a book I read by Elena Mannes called "Soul Dog". It details the relationship she had with her standard poodle named Brio. I communicated with her a while back because of a story I wanted to tell her about Rhonda and my last dog, Mandi. Her second standard (after Brio) was getting quite old and she wanted the name of the breeder where I got Rhonda. But, she lives in upstate New York and Rhonda's breeder is in California. So, I recommend reading the book for a take on these relationships that goes beyond intelligence.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Entertaining and interesting but aren't these things we already knew?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My agility instructor emphasizes the importance of my looking at my dog's intended path, as the dog is watching my eyes.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty looks at me a lot. I made a movement when he was on his bed with a ball. He immediately paused and when I said gently "good dog" he relaxed and went back to his game.

7 hours a day teaching. Phew. That is a lot.


----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

I've never had a collie I've heard of their intelligence though. I know one thing this standard poodle of ours is so intelligent It's scary. I've never had a dog that can comprehend our language so well. After me doing my part teaching what the words mean just like one would a baby. I'm a bit taken back by the very fast rate of progress in his learning. It's literally like having a human in the room with you at times. He really freaks some folks out with what he does on the daily. Esp with that special look the poodle gives when they think hard looking deep into your soul. I think the standard poodle follows the collie who is at the top of most intelligent dog breed list. I've had countless people ask for my trainer's number. What high dollar amount I paid for such a dog with such training - behavior? Their jaws hit the floor when I say well you're looking at his trainer. I explain I'm no pro aint got no papers or degrees. I read a lot and always put in a 100%. in anything I pursue. I agree a lot of people do short sell a dogs capabilities sometimes even their own. You can't buy a bond like this with a dog imho. I've definitely heard the line the dog listens to the trainer but not me many times.


----------

